# Finally cleaned up my kit!



## bittersweet-bea (Feb 5, 2008)

I was cleaning out my makeup kit and thought I'd take some pics while I was at it. 
Heehee. 
It's nice to have all my beauty stuff in my small kit again, and not a compartment in my traincase!

There are my Inglot shadows. (except the round brown one in the bottom right palette. That's Lancome )





These are my other shadows, I just moved them into Inglot palettes cause they're so much nice, and its easier having 16 in each palette instead of the 8 per palette I had before. AND now they all match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







More shadows, not in palettes, and pigments/mineral shadows in stackables.




The rest of em in the right tray, and the left tray is the ones from before all put away.




Lip palettes, lipsticks, lip glosses.




Lip liners are the middle horizontal ones, and all the rest are eyeliners (and curler and mascara at the bottom)




Oops, forgot the Duraline!




Foundations, concealers, colour correctors, highlighters, bronzers, illuminators, setting powders, a blush... (I really need a good blush palette!)




And alll packed up!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 5, 2008)

AWESOME stash!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 5, 2008)

Great stash!  I love the Inglot shadows!  You're making me wish there was a store near me!


----------



## nunu (Feb 6, 2008)

great stuff


----------



## Miss_M (Feb 6, 2008)

Great collection !!


----------



## frocher (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great, nice and neat.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

beautiful!!


----------

